# Production buckets and the limits



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Having a good bucket is a hard and fast requirement. We've seen the age-old debate regarding what's REALLY a blue-water bucket. And that's cool and everything - but it seems to me that there is a tangible middle ground between coastal buckets and true blue water buckets. Furthermore, in my blissful ignorance, I have no idea what an "aether plain" is, but Smacky says quite a few sailors inhabit this aether plain.

Sure you can buy a steel bucket, a stainless bucket, or a classic wooden bucket and take them wherever the hell you wanna.










But where exactly can you take a production plastic bucket from the likes of a Home Depot or a Lowes or even a Granger.....yes....even.....a plastic spackling bucket (dum-dum-duuuuum).










Do you make sure you never leave sight of land with these buckets? Do you keep land 50 miles away? 100 miles? Do you run from a 40 knot squall? Do you live in morbid fear of encountering a freak 50 knot storm - where you're cool with it using a heavily reinforced bucket from 1927? Can you "deal with" such storms with the "new fangled plastic" buckets - where with an old wooden bucket you just fill it with ice and keep a Dark-n-Stormy and a tiparillo in your hand?










So, the question I'd like to pose to the sailing world is this: From the standpoint of dealing with the outer limits of "coastal" cruising - what are the best production buckets and why?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

The best are the 1 gallon flexible black rubber ones with SS handle. 

The larger ones hold too much water and you can not pull it back aboard while off shore, so the 1-gal ones work best. Also if you use a bucket for other things (like those that don't have a head etc) a large one encourages too infrequent emptying, and that becomes gross.

The metal and hard plastic ones result in chips, scrapes, broken toes etc while trying to handle when things are rough. But the the black flexible ones have some give.

And the SS handle just makes sense as it doesn't rust and is strong enough to not lose the bucket with a rope tied to it when you toss it over at 7 knots.


----------



## Skagit (May 31, 2013)

I've always loved wood buckets...they're just so much work. Would you rather be using your bucket or working on your bucket and dreaming about using it?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

skagit said:


> i've always loved wood buckets...they're just so much work. Would you rather be using your bucket or working on your bucket and dreaming about using it?


+1


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I once bounced a steel bucket off a reef for 37 weeks straight and it showed nary a dent. I would never use anything less than a steel bucket.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The rubber buckets are good. You get them from farm supply companies cos they use them with horse feed so ponys snout doesnt get hurt when they go crazy for their wild oats...


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I like the plastic buckets that scoop-able kitty litter is sold in. That way I'm recycling, and the plastic doesn't hurt my gelcoat. If you need one, I have plenty.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've heard that the worst conditions for buckets can be found on the Great Lakes, not offshore. Is that true?

Here's a bucket of silver carp that were using to test electrofishing gear to stop the spread of Asian Carp.










Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Mark would like this bucket, even though it's not made of rubber.










Regards,
Brad


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The rubber buckets are good. You get them from farm supply companies cos they use them with horse feed so ponys snout doesnt get hurt when they go crazy for their wild oats...


You've got it, they're virtually indestructible&#8230;

Cut out the bottom, replace it with clear plexi, and you have yourself a handy Look Bucket, as well&#8230;


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Bene505 said:


>


Look at the big crack in that production bucket!

Clearly not a bluewater bucket.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Bought a production bucket built by pelagic,
had some good years with that bucket.
Used to peer in...
pee in...
puk in...
until chainplates rusted and was lost to neptune.
Lucky to escape with my pipkin!


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

Steel buckets are ugly, but they can take a beating on any reef for decades.. I've heard


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

My favorite bucket of all time. She disappeared out of the cockpit one stormy night...then about a year later she showed up, floating next to the boat, upside down and covered with filth. She came home like a lost dog. But alas, she has gone again. Sometimes I sit staring out over the river wondering if she thinks about me, and hoping one day she will come home once more.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Depends on the waters yer passing.If you don't have a pot to pissin even a yogurt container looks good.


----------



## drosymor (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't forget. Many plastic coastal buckets have circumnavigated.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

If it is good enough for Webb Chiles, then it is good enough for me. Stainless only for rough blue water..


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Of course the most important bucket is the cocktail bucket. Mine is white and holds three gallons. I wonder who had the first cocktail bucket to circumnavigate. I bet it was Chichester. But without ice would it count as a true cocktail-bucket-circumnavigation?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Why is this thread in Cruising and Liveaboard? Us weekenders use buckets, too. Just because we don't have rough water or blue water buckets doesn't mean we're any less...er...less.

I have a dedicated plastic Li'l Red Bucket with my name on it for those times I over-indulge. I'd bet my life on it working in rough water, too.


----------



## drosymor (Aug 6, 2014)

Wooden buckets are beautiful. The trouble is, without a rigorous inspection an maintenance schedule (time and money) they will leak into your deck shoes leading to foot rot


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I use a Lowes-type bucket in which Sampson sold the anchor line that we used for our last boat. But the wire handle was prone to coming off when dipping the bucket at 5 knots. So I replaced it with line and a 6' lanyard. I throw it over the side while we're moving and grab a bucketful of water. Gotta brace yourself or the force when it grabs can pull you over the side. :laugher



> Cut out the bottom, replace it with clear plexi, and you have yourself a handy Look Bucket, as well&#8230;


Jon - Thats a cool idea. I'm going to try it on another bucket and see how it works. How thick plexi did you use?


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

I have three specialized buckets a cedar bucket (head) a livestock feed bucket (sea water) a plastic pail for general unpleasant things


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm so tired of this argument.

In John Vigor's _20 Small Buckets You Can Take Anywhere_, there are several examples of production buckets that have done just fine in conditions that the average guy standing next to a pond with a bucket couldn't dream of encountering.

And let's not forget that the bucketeer is just, if not more, important than the bucket itself. Just because you took ABA 101 and 103 doesn't _really_ mean you're ready to just trot out there and use a bucket. Some of us were born with a bucket in our hands, much to our mothers' chagrin, but not everyone has that luxury. If I had a bucket of piss that I needed emptied, I'd trust an experienced bucketeer with a production bucket any day over a novice who's barely gotten through the instructions using a Bob Perry-designed hand-laid piss bucket.

I am irate. Bucket.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It's gotta be blue or it's crap.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

chip said:


> I'm so tired of this argument.
> 
> In John Vigor's _20 Small Buckets You Can Take Anywhere_, there are several examples of production buckets that have done just fine in conditions that the average guy standing next to a pond with a bucket couldn't dream of encountering.
> 
> ...


And don't even mention those crappy dual-purpose MacGregor buckets.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Tenoch said:


> And don't even mention those crappy dual-purpose MacGregor buckets.


Have you ever tried to take a leak in a bucket with a 50hp outboard on it? Not fun.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

You have to use buckets that are fit for purpose.

In my case, I carry three plastic 20l buckets (5 USG for Yanks) that are used for laundry, bailing, winterizing, and generally hauling things about. I have two wonderful 1 USG rubber buckets with sturdy handles (one with a 3m tether) for dipping water and general clean up chores. I have a couple of smaller light plastic buckets for mixing nasty chemicals. I have yet smaller containers that qualify as coastal buckets but would only be cups offshore for making martinis. I also have a canvas bucket that frankly hasn't worked out as well as I hoped, but makes a respectable container for my fishing gear, including very cheap Swedish vodka.

Now bucket stability is an important factor. You have to be sure the center of gravity is low so that when you stumble into the bucket, even if a bit slops out, it won't tip over.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Do you make sure you never leave sight of land with these buckets? Do you keep land 50 miles away? 100 miles? Do you run from a 40 knot squall? Do you live in morbid fear of encountering a freak 50 knot storm - where you're cool with it using a heavily reinforced bucket from 1927? Can you "deal with" such storms with the "new fangled plastic" buckets - where with an old wooden bucket you just fill it with ice and keep a Dark-n-Stormy and a tiparillo in your hand?


Oh - and I DEFINITELY go with the tiparillos:










Nice buckets.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> You've got it, they're virtually indestructible&#8230;
> 
> Cut out the bottom, replace it with clear plexi, and you have yourself a handy Look Bucket, as well&#8230;


Is that your depth sounder?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

UPHILL said:


> If it is good enough for Webb Chiles, then it is good enough for me. Stainless only for rough blue water..


Wow. Nice. I'd definitely puke in that after 9 D&Ss.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Frankly, I too vote for the rubber bucket. When it's time to kick the damned thing, it's easier on one's toes than stainless or wood which is desirable considering that, at such times, the less pain the better, No?


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

multi-buckets are lightweight and low profile, with the handle changed out to Dyneema line


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

beware the square buckets, nothing with a corner can be called bluewater

and bolted on handles, well lets be real as you know it is going to just fall off


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Arrrr, now there's a true bluewater bucket.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

And remember, don't jump into your bucket til you can climb into it! (Reasons for helium filled canvas buckets)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> Arrrr, now there's a true bluewater bucket.


For The Win!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Pshaw. Total coastal bucket.


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bene505 said:


> Having a good bucket is a hard and fast requirement. We've seen the age-old debate regarding what's REALLY a blue-water bucket. And that's cool and everything - but it seems to me that there is a tangible middle ground between coastal buckets and true blue water buckets. Furthermore, in my blissful ignorance, I have no idea what an "aether plain" is, but Smacky says quite a few sailors inhabit this aether plain.
> 
> Sure you can buy a steel bucket, a stainless bucket, or a classic wooden bucket and take them wherever the hell you wanna.
> 
> ...


Don't be fooled by high dollar stainless buckets! No kidding, there I was, milking my cow this morning. My 13 quart stainless bucket half full of milk. I pick up the bucket to leave the cow, and the handle snaps off without warning. Milk everywhere! Thankfully I was on solid ground, and only suffered the loss of milk, but offshore this could have been disastrous. From now on I will not use a bucket without a safety tether attached at all times.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

kenr74 said:


> Don't be fooled by high dollar stainless buckets! No kidding, there I was, milking my cow this morning. My 13 quart stainless bucket half full of milk. I pick up the bucket to leave the cow, and the handle snaps off without warning. Milk everywhere! Thankfully I was on solid ground, and only suffered the loss of milk, but offshore this could have been disastrous. From now on I will not use a bucket without a safety tether attached at all times.


Wait. You take livestock offshore?

Turns out the original poster of this thread also started a thread about that very topic: Cruising with livestock -- any anchoring issues?


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> Wait. You take livestock offshore?
> 
> Turns out the original poster of this thread also started a thread about that very topic: Cruising with livestock -- any anchoring issues?


I'm relatively new to sailing, but I was meaning to ask, if anyone could give me some advice. I was wondering about taking my Macgreggor Venture 222 around the world. There are six in our family, and of course we have to have our 1200 lb holstein with us. Without the cow, we are going to have trouble cruising for less than $500 per month. So my question is, is the holstein a good blue water cow? Should I look into a Dexter? The Dexter might fit better in the v-berth, but then I worry about getting all of the milk that we need. I also have questions about appropriate anchors and dinghies for cattle, but I will save those for other threads.


----------



## single2coil (Apr 12, 2014)

are we really discussing buckets or Types of sailboats for blue water trips?


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

kenr74 said:


> Don't be fooled by high dollar stainless buckets! No kidding, there I was, milking my cow this morning. My 13 quart stainless bucket half full of milk. I pick up the bucket to leave the cow, and the handle snaps off without warning. Milk everywhere! Thankfully I was on solid ground, and only suffered the loss of milk, but offshore this could have been disastrous. From now on I will not use a bucket without a safety tether attached at all times.


Yet another example of chain plate failure from a production bucket!

As far as securing your bovine for blue water, basic production type
Holstein just don't cut it, you need something custom for off shore work like Belted Galloways... comes with built in safety harness/belt and own foulies and many have comforting built in Maine pedigree.
Just like buckets, condition is everything and a survey is a must!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Sabreman said:


> Jon - Thats a cool idea. I'm going to try it on another bucket and see how it works. How thick plexi did you use?


Pretty sure it was 1/4", just from some scrap I had lying around&#8230; But I'm sure you could go a bit thinner, no problem&#8230;

Just double check that whatever sealant you use, will not be of the type that's gonna eat into acrylics&#8230;

Aside from their utility, you can have some fun with look buckets. Tooling around an anchorage like Georgetown, Exumas, for instance, and checking out how various anchors are set&#8230; I'd never do that by swimming in that water, that's for sure&#8230;


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

svHyLyte said:


> Frankly, I too vote for the rubber bucket. When it's time to kick the damned thing, it's easier on one's toes than stainless or wood which is desirable considering that, at such times, the less pain the better, No?


Now you are talking about cans which are definitely not buckets no matter what you read in sailing magazines.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that selecting your bucket is just the first step. You must also determine the best way to anchor it.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

single2coil said:


> are we really discussing buckets or Types of sailboats for blue water trips?


Buckets. Definitely buckets.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

kenr74 said:


> I'm relatively new to sailing, but I was meaning to ask, if anyone could give me some advice. I was wondering about taking my Macgreggor Venture 222 around the world. There are six in our family, and of course we have to have our 1200 lb holstein with us. Without the cow, we are going to have trouble cruising for less than $500 per month. So my question is, is the holstein a good blue water cow? Should I look into a Dexter? The Dexter might fit better in the v-berth, but then I worry about getting all of the milk that we need. I also have questions about appropriate anchors and dinghies for cattle, but I will save those for other threads.


Um, the topic is buckets. It's not considered good form to hijack a thread. Should you wish to discuss blue water cows, I respectfully suggest that you start a thread on Cruisers Forum.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

DRFerron said:


> Um, the topic is buckets. It's not considered good form to hijack a thread. Should you wish to discuss blue water cows, I respectfully suggest that you start a thread on Cruisers Forum.


NNNNOOOOOO......


----------



## Tinman55 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll be building my own bucket. Got a book that tells me how to using old drum cymbals and pop cans found in the trash. It will be indestructible and have perfect lines!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tinman55 said:


> I'll be building my own bucket. Got a book that tells me how to using old drum cymbals and pop cans found in the trash. It will be indestructible and have perfect lines!


Oh, come on!! Everybody knows that you'll be bucketing much sooner and cheaper if you go out and buy an old production bucket.. if you build it you'll have to pay full bubble for all the extra stuff.. the bucket itself is only the beginning! Those handles are expensive - esp if you choose a Volvo!!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Tinman55 said:


> I'll be building my own bucket. Got a book that tells me how to using old drum cymbals and pop cans found in the trash. It will be indestructible and have perfect lines!


With all due respect, the better buckets are built with _soda_ cans, not _pop_ cans.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Um, the topic is buckets. It's not considered good form to hijack a thread. Should you wish to discuss blue water cows, I respectfully suggest that you start a thread on Cruisers Forum.


I would do it but they'd ban me again.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Which bucket is best for high lattitude sailing?

What about high longitude sailing? Nobody ever talks about high longitude sailing.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> I would do it but they'd ban me again.


When I saw this comment out of context on my phone, I was hoping that someone finally got around to posting a pic of a steel boat with the caption "rust bucket."


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dedicated ? More like utterly devoted I'd reckon. Poor wee thing. Wonder if its developed a list ?



DRFerron said:


> Why is this thread in Cruising and Liveaboard? Us weekenders use buckets, too. Just because we don't have rough water or blue water buckets doesn't mean we're any less...er...less.
> 
> I have a dedicated plastic Li'l Red Bucket with my name on it for those times I over-indulge. I'd bet my life on it working in rough water, too.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> With all due respect, the better buckets are built with _soda_ cans, not _pop_ cans.


Great Lakes buckets are built with pop cans, most everywhere else in the world they're built with soda cans. In Atlanta they're built with coke cans.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Since form follows function, can I use my wooden honey bucket for collecting clams? Should design features change with function or just do with what I got?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

In New England we only use tonic..la di da Bucky


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Capt Len said:


> Since form follows function, can I use my wooden honey bucket for collecting clams? Should design features change with function or just do with what I got?


Honeybucket don't care.


----------



## Tinman55 (Aug 24, 2014)

Faster said:


> Oh, come on!! Everybody knows that you'll be bucketing much sooner and cheaper if you go out and buy an old production bucket.. if you build it you'll have to pay full bubble for all the extra stuff.. the bucket itself is only the beginning! Those handles are expensive - esp if you choose a Volvo!!


Thanks, I needed that. What was I thinking .. build my own .. sheesh! But I won't have to buy an old production bucket .. I got one for free .. just needs a little fixin up. I should have it ready and like new in a few hours work .. all for free!! Yea! Scoooooooooooooore!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tinman55 said:


> Thanks, I needed that. What was I thinking .. build my own .. sheesh! But I won't have to buy an old production bucket .. I got one for free .. just needs a little fixin up. I should have it ready and like new in a few hours work .. all for free!! Yea! Scoooooooooooooore!


Wait a sec! Not so fast!

What paint are you thinking of using? Actually you should try buffing it first, you know. And remember you can use cheaper paint in the inside..


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

We hipster indie GenX outdoorsy punks have no time for all these stone-age fixed-geometry buckets. Rigid buckets for rigid minds. If you can't flex it, fold it, make craft beer in it, wash your pet Sugar Glider in it, and use it for Ultimate Frisbee, it's just a lame old bucket, man. We use a spare Field Sink as a sea anchor to keep the dinghy from flying on the mooring. Good flopper-stoppers on the main boat, too. Use 'em to right your beach cat, warm your bath water (dark blue or green only), and forage morel mushrooms, which we were into way before it was cool.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Which bucket is best to kick?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

First I thought-"to bucket or not or not to bucket"
Then- Ah bucket I'll do it.
So I went scrounging and found an abandoned tank. Taking out my cutting torch cut some plate to bring home.
A few hours of work with the Miller welded up the ultimate indestructible bucket.
Brought it to the boat and put a line on it I found dumpster diving.
Needed some water so threw it in with line attached.
It sank like a rock snapping the line.

You can bring a bucket to water but you can't make it float.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SHNOOL said:


> Which bucket is best to kick?


Really doesn't matter... You only get to do it once


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

I remember seeing a "bucket list" somewere not long ago.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I neglected to mention my wooden bucket as I don't really consider it a bucket. It is a lovely thing, a true work of art. Grandpa picked it up somewhere back in the 20s. If I want it to hold liquids I have to soak it for a couple of days to swell up against the straps. Still there is an emotional attachment, so I use it for clean rags.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

purple, violet and shocking pink(each, not all colors in one..LOL) feed buckets. when they fail, err get broken, they become bubbas foods storage buckets.....
these are 3 gallons and handle-able by old women and weak males..lol
when have holes in bottom they become drogues for stormy anchorages and moorings.
when handle rusts off, i use small diameter lines to make handles...


----------



## Tinman55 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well thanks folks! I come for solid bucket advice and get color palettes .. and this is what's happened!

I picked up a classic schooner rigged wooden bucket, for free of course, and now with the smaller fore-handle I am constantly spilling its contents. Now I am going to have to re-handle the fore-handle to match the size of the main-handle. I could convert it to a sloop rigged bucket but like the idea of two handles for those times when two of us will be carrying the bucket. 

The PO assured me this bucket had circumnavigated, but now I am unsure of his claim. It was painted blue ... Should I have gotten a survey?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

be sure your bucket has good drainage holes in it


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

http://s122176998.onlinehome.us/3hsail/graphics/bucket.jpg Sorry, I can't seem to bring up the actual picture. This the only shot of the blue water deck bucket I built. The teak was donated by Philbrooks shipyard in trade for maple flooring for Chunky Woodwards galley counters. (which I'd scored from an abandoned school in Mamalilacula.)Every thing I own has a story.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

I have 2 really nice (so I thought) rubber buckets. The other day I opened the lazarette quickly and found them stuck together......will cold water separate them? Am I going to have a set of rubber measuring cups?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Capt Len said:


> http://s122176998.onlinehome.us/3hsail/graphics/bucket.jpg
> 
> Sorry, I can't seem to bring up the actual picture. This the only shot of the blue water deck bucket I built. The teak was donated by Philbrooks shipyard in trade for maple flooring for Chunky Woodwards galley counters. (which I'd scored from an abandoned school in Mamalilacula.)Every thing I own has a story.


Nice work! Finally a picture of a true blue water bucket.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Using a bucket at high latitudes (a.k.a Ice Bucketing) requires training and practice. I'm glad these people did a shake down with their bucket before they got into real trouble.






Some of the buckets had structural damage during these practice sessions.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've very disappointed that Pocket Buckets hadn't been discussed. I know a lot of folks don't believe a bucket is worthy just because you can take a pocket bucket out of the water after a day of bucketing but come on. The Pocket Buckets are fun, and have a genuine place in the great world of buckets.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I still have the cheap red plastic "production" bucket I got at the drug store next to the marina in Alameda 4 years ago in my cheap white plastic "production" boat. I thoroughly sea trialed the bucket by having a crew member puke into it from Monterey to Santa Barbara while enroute to San Diego.
What defines a production bucket anyway ? If a wood bucket was made in a factory by Amish carpenters with hand tools is it still a "production" bucket ?


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

clip68 said:


> I've very disappointed that Pocket Buckets hadn't been discussed. I know a lot of folks don't believe a bucket is worthy just because you can take a pocket bucket out of the water after a day of bucketing but come on. The Pocket Buckets are fun, and have a genuine place in the great world of buckets.


Post #62,above.

Pocket Bucket - Water Storage, Eating, Drinking - Seattle Sports Company

I was into these buckets before anybody.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

The bucket has to have a proper spout or you will never be able to know which part is bow, which part is stern, and which side is port and which is starboard.

And for me personally, only a titanium bucket will do, with through bolted handle chain plates. None of them flimsy rivets for me.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I prefer used left over buckets, then if they get kicked, it just adds another love mark. I do use a lot of plant buckets, they have built in holes at the bottom for water dispersant, they come in a variety of sizes, from 4" square, to 4" round, on up to 35 gal with built in handles. I prefer the 1 and 2 gal sizes, easy to get at least 2 if not 3 2 gal or 4 1 gal per hand if things are not too heavy. Great for sprinkler parts!

Handled buckets, lots to find at the local paint or restaurant. Assuming you do not mind a bit o mustard, pickle juice, paint residue......or if you have a trackhoe that needs its hydraulic fluid filled, and check the 5 gal fuel tank.....you get 2-3 5 gal buckets of hydraulic fluid per 10 or so hrs of run time.....so another way to get a cheap.....($50 gals of fluid per drum) bucket!

SO why would I need to buy a bucket in and of itself.....hmmmmmm........ to fry smacky? or confound fuzzball? beats me?

I'm so confused.............


Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

So.... say I have this particular racing rival. Nice guy, (I guess) but very hard to beat mainly because he buys brand new sails every season, has a diver clean the boat the day before each race, has a skilled crew etc etc..... ad nauseum...

What bucket would be best to attach to his keel to slow him down some (after the diver's finished, of course )


----------



## Tinman55 (Aug 24, 2014)

Faster said:


> So.... say I have this particular racing rival. Nice guy, (I guess) but very hard to beat mainly because he buys brand new sails every season, has a diver clean the boat the day before each race, has a skilled crew etc etc..... ad nauseum...
> 
> What bucket would be best to attach to his keel to slow him down some (after the diver's finished, of course )


I think Outbound's got the perfect bucket for your needs .. just use a stronger line!



outbound said:


> First I thought-"to bucket or not or not to bucket"
> Then- Ah bucket I'll do it.
> So I went scrounging and found an abandoned tank. Taking out my cutting torch cut some plate to bring home.
> A few hours of work with the Miller welded up the ultimate indestructible bucket.
> ...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Faster,

One of them 35+ gallon black tree buckets would work! just use some black poly line, he should not be able to see it down below! THey is about 3' in diam, or a meter for the rest of the world that knows metrics......us that do not. well what can I say...........

Marty


----------



## snmhanson (Mar 16, 2010)

MikeGuyver said:


> I have 2 really nice (so I thought) rubber buckets. The other day I opened the lazarette quickly and found them stuck together......will cold water separate them? Am I going to have a set of rubber measuring cups?


Um, I think this post belongs in the multi-bucket thread?

Actually, I have a serious question maybe you guys can help me with. I've got my eyes on an older wooden bucket that is located in South Florida. I really like it but I'm worried about it's condition and can't get over there to check it out personally. Can anyone recommend a good bucket surveyor? Also, how much should I expect to pay for the survey? Is it based on volume or something else? Oh, and as far as getting it from Florida to me here in the Pacific Northwest, I wonder if it makes more sense to have it shipped or to pay someone to deliver it.

I'm quickly discovering that buckets aren't all sunshine and rainbows. Maybe renting a bucket makes more sense than owning one.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Always, always, always get a survey when purchasing a used bucket. Best money you'll ever spend.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I lucked out and found a bucket that had everything I needed already. I didn't have to add anything. (And it's a blue water bucket!)










Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> I lucked out and found a bucket that had everything I needed already. I didn't have to add anything. (And it's a blue water bucket!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep - just another hole in the water that you dig money out of. Bucket Out Another Thousand.

Hey, Bene, why don't you start a "Bucket Inspection Trip Tips" thread and have it stickied?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bene505 said:


> I lucked out and found a bucket that had everything I needed already. I didn't have to add anything. (And it's a blue water bucket!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be a really old fashioned, full keel production type of bucket to be only carrying one dollar bills. The modern version must be full of Franklins to be of any practical use.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> That must be a really old fashioned, full keel production type of bucket to be only carrying one dollar bills. The modern version must be full of Franklins to be of any practical use.


It a day bucketer. Too small to cruise with and definitely not enough volume for living aboard. I do like the lack of thru hulls though, and I can easily put it on the roof of my car. And it was affordable.

Other day bucketers, are typically part of a racing fleet.









That said, please don't confuse 1-design racing buckets with "twin engine T-bucket" race cars, as shown here.









I had no desire to get one of those cars, but just now started rethinking that decision.

But there's really no need to buy a race car just to get a good bucket. You could definitely go for a cruise with this one. Although you'll have to get the girl out of it to get any use out of it.










Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Multihull bucket racers...










Can anyone guess what my favorite part of that boat design is?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

They say you always remember your first time, and I suppose they're right...

It was around 1am in a seedy little bar in Guadalajara. I was already two sheets to the wind, and headed for oblivion when I saw her sitting alone at the end of the bar.

She was beautiful...so firm, and such a sweet smile...and she was looking right at me. What can I say, I was smitten!

I got up and did my best drunken, macho walk over to her (trying not to stagger much), which brought out a giggle from her. I introduced myself, and she said her name was Rosalita...such a lovely name...

We sat there and talked for a little, then she got up and told me to get a bottle and meet her outside, gave a little wink and walked toward the door. I bought a bottle of tequila and followed her out.

The fresh night air did little to sober me up, or maybe I was just intoxicated by her presence, but I don't remember much of what we talked about, I just remember walking to a hotel on the west side of town.

It was a wild night...we laughed, cried, and loved each other until the sun came up. It was a beautiful red sunrise, but I should have heeded the warning...red skies at morning, sailor take warning!

I stood half dressed, looking at the sunrise from the balcony when a knock came on the door, and the yell, "Policia!" 

I turned and looked at Rosalita lying on the bed, and seeing her in the morning sunlight, I realized that I was with an under-aged bucket! OMG, she was barely more than a pail!

The pounding and yelling continued, and the only thing I could do was grab the rest of my clothes and make a run for it! So I jumped the balcony and took off running while I was trying to finish getting my clothes on!

I hid in alleys and back streets, and finally hitchhiked to the west coast where I bribed my way aboard a fishing boat that was headed out. From there, I was able to meet up with a freighter headed for the Philippines, where I am today.

I'll never forget Rosalita, or our wild night together, but now I found Ling Mai! Smooth, lithe and supple, in fact, you wouldn't believe how flexible these Asian plastic buckets can be!


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

No bucket list would be complete without mentioning the sweet Carbon Fiber buckets of Kiwi Quickness....Harder than my x-wife's head, stiffer than the Scotch on Smack's vessel (sorry) and definitely lighter than my post D wallet. They practically hover the water and have a beautiful resonance whilst weeing all the way ashore.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Seriously, be sure to spend the better part of the next 5 years playing on or very near a beach to get the feel for how she handles every conceivable sand and water condition before you ever even think of taking her out deep where we all know Poseidon is just waiting to swallow her up once you can't see the bikinis anymore.

This "getting to know her" phase is also the perfect time to selectively interview qualified first mates.


----------

